# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Running OpenSSL? Patch NOW to fix critical bug

## ysam

*'Heartbleed' leaks data from memory*Sysadmins using the OpenSSL cryptographic library have an urgent job: patching a memory leak vulnerability that could reveal user IDs and passwords.
Dubbed “Heartbleed”, the vulnerability was discovered by Google Security's Neel Mehta and announced by CloudFlare.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/04..._critical_bug/

----------

